# tight spot to get my giant melon in



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Three of these pictures are what I am gonna work on tomorrow. I had to open a hole in the ceiling, to trace this leak down. It's leaking at the threads of the nipple between the 45's. It's actually tighter than it looks. The other pics are of a 4" galvanised line that was installed horizontal, and it split on the top. The other pic also shows how it was thinning out on the side as well. I think that's a paper towel in the pipe, the bathroom was abandoned several years ago, and the towel made it that far to die.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

cast iron looks like a large version of my rotted out brakeline


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

is it drainage?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes. I think it's from 1930. I could be wrong, it could be from up until the '50's. The drain pipe is galvanized, the 2" fittings are galvanized, the 4" fittings are tapped cast iron. I think they are "Durham fittings."


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Y'all speak english 'round those parts?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Y'all speak english 'round those parts?


depends where the parts are from.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how do you fix it? I assume you go to ABS or cast not stay galvanized


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am installing no-hub fittings. I cut out the 45 offset yesterday. It was real PITA. I got all scratched up from the wire and and had to stand and twist on a ladder for hours, and the threads on the nipple out of a 4x3 tee were rotten. Today I have to somehow cut out that tee, without nicking any water pipes while holding the sawzall at a bastard angle.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Porter Cable Tiger Saw bro! Saved my Ace countless times in similar situations.:thumbup:



jjbex said:


> I am installing no-hub fittings. I cut out the 45 offset yesterday. It was real PITA. I got all scratched up from the wire and and had to stand and twist on a ladder for hours, and the threads on the nipple out of a 4x3 tee were rotten. Today I have to somehow cut out that tee, without nicking any water pipes while holding the sawzall at a bastard angle.


----------

